# Youtube Channel Recollection Road is the best for nostalgia!



## dseag2 (Nov 5, 2021)

I found this channel on Youtube and it is amazing...


----------



## jerry old (Nov 5, 2021)

The kit you could buy and assemble at you own speed: Autin Healy?
Had to goggle it: it was an Allstate.


----------



## oldpop (Nov 5, 2021)

I enjoyed that. Especially the vintage cars.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 5, 2021)

@dseag2 what a great video. It brings back so many memories. My mom and dad did a lot of shopping in Sears back in the 50s. 
My mom and I would go to the clothing department and dad would make his way to the tool department.
Most of my school clothes came from Sears.
They had a stocking department also. They gave you a little card that was punched every time you bought a pair.  After filling the card you got a free pair.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 5, 2021)

Recollection Road has a whole set of nostalgic videos, so by all means take a look at the channel.  As for Sears, I used to love it when my parents took me there for toys!


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 8, 2021)

*Here is a throwback from another channel*


----------



## jerry old (Dec 8, 2021)

Sounds like a great deal to learn.


----------



## Grampa Don (Dec 8, 2021)

Thanks for posting.  We bought a lot of stuff from Sears.  One in a mall near us is being torn down to be replaced by housing.


----------

